# Calcul contrat



## miette (30 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour à toutes ! Bonnes vacances à celles qui le sont. J ai besoin de vos lumières pour un petit calcul...
Contrat du 1er septembre au 31 décembre :tous les mercredis et les vacances scolaires de 9h à 18h. Je précise que ce n est pas pour remplacer une collègue...
Merci beaucoup à vous !


----------



## assmatzam (30 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour
Tu fais un Cdi en année complète
Sur 2 rythmes 

9 heures x 36 semaines x taux horaire brut / 12 = A brute x 0,7812 = A net

... heures x 16 semaines x taux horaire brut / 12 = B brut x 0,7812 = B net 

À + B = mensualisation


----------



## miette (30 Juillet 2022)

Merci beaucoup Assmatzam!!!!


----------

